

Your entire desk as a touchscreen monitor - g0atbutt
http://codesketch.com/2010/11/your-entire-desk-as-a-touchscreen-monitor/

======
thwarted
Someday, we'll have advanced enough software that "photo sorting" will be done
automatically and photo sorting as some kind of common use case for touch
computing will look quaint. No one ever looks like they are doing any kind of
sorting in a photo sorting touch screen demo.

------
jaysonelliot
I love it. It's the Starfire project come to life:
<http://asktog.com/starfire/index.html>

(If you haven't seen Tog's vision for the future of computing from 1992, take
a moment - it's eerily close.)

